# Beach Sharking - Role Call



## konz

Okay all you salty, stinking, chum covered, sharkers out there. It's time for role call. I need a head count of who all is coming this Saturday (6-14-08)so I know how much food to bring. Please also include if you are bringing bait or a yak. 

Some things to keep in mind if you are gonna come out.

1. It's gonna be dark, bring a flashlight

2. No glass bottles on the beach....it's like a 60 dollar ticket per bottle

3. Your gonna need some sand spikes

Even if you don't want to fish, come on out and hang out for a bit. Have a beer and a burger and chill out.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

UNO!!!


----------



## crazyfire

Me, dad, and ronni.

I will be bringing 2 kayaks, 1 ice chest full of beer, 4 headlamps, beer, and ill try to snag some bait this week....and beer.


----------



## surfstryker

I will be there, my boy says he is coming(doubt it). I am bringing a kayak, and some bait, some beer, and a extra rodholder or two.


----------



## konz

Don't forget them Cigars


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

When is it?? Please say this weekend... I just got back from Biloxi from eye surgery, I cant see very good but I am good company.....


----------



## konz

Yes it is this weekend.


----------



## crazyfire

yeah larry dont forget the cigs


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Count me in, will give a definitive number tomorrow, will have 2 rods, lantern, cooler with beer of course, will throw some water in there. Possibly have 2-3 more guys. Where is chicken bone beach at?? Oh, and will bring some chem lights for the rod tips, thats what we use at night. Easier to see that thing bouncing around after a few beers, trippy too!! Let me know if you need help with burgers/dogs.


----------



## konz

Awesome, we will be glad to have ya.

Keep going west past the pensacola beach pier until the road dead ends, that's chicken bone.

Hopefully the drags will be screaming so loud, glow sticks wont be needed.....hahaha


----------



## Atwood

I will likely be there also...cant stay long, gotta work Sun..but would love to socalize and learn. I havea littlebait too if ya need it.


----------



## fishmasterseven

ill be there. probably my bro-in-law too. trying to convince the wife to join in. i still have a big bag of frozen bonita from last time that im bringing.


----------



## tcsurfisher

konz i will be there maybe 1 or 2 others with me


----------



## 60hertz

I've regretted missing all of the other beach sharking get togethers of the past. So, I leveraged Father's Day for a "no excuses" night - I'm gonna bring my son too for some Father-Son time.



Konz has already given me some pointers (Thank Konz!) on how to rig for shark fishing, so I'll be all set up on the hardware side.



I'll bring a cooler full of beer and some other stuff for the under 21 crowd that will be with me. Also a lantern and various other stuff to help make the night more enjoyable.


----------



## wld1985

I'm gonna try and make it out... Me and the little one, probably wont fish just hang out for a bit then head back to the house...


----------



## [email protected]

i will try to make it ray. i will be helping some kids at the hargraves tournament this weekend so if i still got anything left in me after a day on the water i will come by and have a few refreshments. looking foward to seeing everyone and good luck !!


----------



## yankee 2

glow sticks wont be needed unless you have a light saber


----------



## tcsurfisher

is anyones wife or gf coming with


----------



## L.Crooke

ill try to come, but just to chill and watch yall do the catching


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK...tc just pm me...I really hadnt seen this post, but sounds like you all are gonna be havin a good ole time! I will stop by for a beer...or two......or three.

Gulf side or sound side of chicken bone?


----------



## Fish on!

> *tcsurfisher (6/11/2008)*is anyones wife or gf coming with


i second the question


----------



## tcsurfisher

well wife and son (17) are coming


----------



## fishmasterseven

my wife will be there and crazyfire's girlfriend will be there


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *Clay-Doh (6/11/2008)*OK...tc just pm me...I really hadnt seen this post, but sounds like you all are gonna be havin a good ole time! I will stop by for a beer...or two......or three.
> 
> Gulf side or sound side of chicken bone?






yeah ray.......what did we decide on? gulf or sound side?


----------



## konz

Yes bring your wives and girlfriends. My girlfriend will be there as well.

We are shooting for the gulfside as long as the water isn't too rough.

It's about time your responded Clay!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Maybe I missed it, but what time is everyone getting out there?


----------



## konz

Sorry the time was on the other post. I will start grilling at 6pm


----------



## fishmasterseven

i believe we usually try to start meeting up at about 5pm. thats when i am going to be there. if you need any help setting anything up any earlier ray, just let me know.


----------



## bamasam

Ray my son and 2 of his friends are going to be down and they are going to come join in. I am going to let him bring my 9/0 and some spinners. So he will need to go to the beach and turn right and follow it to the end, right? Friday is his 24th Birthday so I hope he ties into a nice one.


----------



## konz

That is right. Tell them to look for a blue dodge durango, that will be me.


----------



## yankee 2

will be there me,dad,beer,chips,and the girl possible


----------



## crazyfire

i invited them also...they should be there.:letsdrink


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

All right, myself and a buddy are coming for sure, we are leaving Navarre at 5pm. 

Weather looksa little skosh..... Will bring my rain keep away dance that I learned from "Two pants who hates rain" from the Navajo nation.


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *crazyfire (6/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i invited them also...they should be there.:letsdrink




ok......nevermind the others that wanted to attend this prestigous event with me, im coming alone......................jeff, you just make sure them fishin girls are there.......just kidding. good post though:toast:mmmbeer:toast


----------



## BBRASH

I'll be there. Konz, I won't be able to stay and fish but let me know if you need any gut bucketsor harnesses. Boo


----------



## konz

Thanks Boo, I think we got it covered. I know Larry has two and I have one.......I just hope the weather holds.


----------



## konz

Man I hope the weather is wrong for tomorrow.


----------



## crazyfire

screw the weather...im fishing.

if it aint rainin...you aint trainin


----------



## konz

That's what I want to hear!!


----------



## Titans Fan

Hi, we are kinda new to the area, and looking to learn as much as I can...So thanks for the open invite and I am really looking forward to the get together.


----------



## sand crab

me and my son will be there . if you need dogs, burgers , or buns I can help in that department. do we need bait if not where can i buy some i dont get out fishing much.


----------



## konz

I should have all the food covered. But if there is anythign special that you want then by all means bring it and I'll throw it on the grill. As far as bait goes. You can pick up bait at any seafood place or bait shop. Just pick up the biggest mullet they got.

Can anybody confirm if the pavillians have grills?


----------



## Firedawg

My son and myself will be there.


----------



## surfstryker

Hey Ray, the gulf side pavillions have small grills. Lookin forward to the all-weather shore sharkin, chuggin, chummin, smokin, extravaganza.


----------



## Huff

you guys mind if an Alabama boy comes by to see how this "beach sharken" stuff is done? Gonna try to talk my girlfriend into comeing, I have never seen this done before. where is chicken bone beach at?


----------



## crazyfire

come on man. If you go onto pcola beach and take a right at the light...follow that all the way down to the gate at ft. pickens. Thats chicken bone...we will be on the gulf side...shouldnt miss us..bunch of ******** with fishing poles and beer.


----------



## Huff

Hell yea sounds like my kind of party! maybe I can pick up a few tips and join you next time!


----------



## Huff

Ok... I have talked my girlfriend into heading out there sat. nite. She has to work so we might not be able to make it out untill about 9:banghead:banghead Will you guys still be out there. I will make sure to bring my cooler so I can take everyones steaks back to Alabama with me:hungryoke. Look forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

I plan on making it out. Want be fishing, Going to bring the boy out with me so can't stay long. See ya'll out there.


----------



## rubberboat

> *crazyfire (6/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i invited them also...they should be there.:letsdrink


damn I love florida im ther


----------



## wld1985

ya what time you guys going again? 5pm? until?? I just found out my wife has to work at 6pm so I'll see if mom can watch the little girl..


----------



## konz

The radar looks pretty good. A few spots here and there. Come on out guys, I ain't leaving till 1am or so.


----------



## lingfisher1

Hey Ray send me your number I need to ask you a question and I lost your number


----------



## FishnLane

Konz, just returned into town....trying to get Mitch to come out. the weather just passed over here....clearing up for tonight.


----------



## konz

Sounds good. We may get hit with a little rain but that's no biggie......most will have passed by by 6


----------



## crazyfire

i think we will be alright..hell im gettin wet anyways with the kayak. Ray we will be out there 430-5ish


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Weather looks great, rain dance worked again!!!


----------



## FishnLane

the weather cleared and Mitch and I went out for just a little fishing....and low and behold....got a shark. Just the size we like. about 3 ft. black tip. 

after returning to dock, cleaning, etc...didn't get there to join ya. HOPE YALL got some good'uns on line!!!!!


----------

